# brake problems!! need help!!



## rallyshark (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey everyone, I've got a problem with the brakes on my 97 altima. I had a tire repaired the other day and ever since I have had a bad squeel/dragging noise cominig from the right rear. I took the tire off only to realize that the brake was practically locked up, I couldn't even turn the wheel with it jacked up!! While I had it off, I noticed that the brake pads needed to be replaced, so I got some pads(forgot to mention that the car has four wheel discs). I figured the caliper piston had gotten stuck out because the pads were so worn down. I was unable to compress the piston, even with a brake piston compression tool!!! I tried the other side to see if it was the piston and I couldn't compress it either. Am I missing something here? should I have that much trouble compressing them? My theory is that the rotor wasn't lined up when the wheel was put back on from the previous tire problem I had repaired, because after I bled the brakes a little while trying to compress them and put the wheels back on the right rear isn't dragging anymore. Does that make sense? Any help would be appreciated, Thanks


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The rear piston has provisions for the parking brake so it has to be turned clockwise to be reset into the caliper. The dust boot needs to slide or it will bind up and tear while reseating the piston as well. One of the slots in the piston needs to be straight up so the pin in the pad meshes up with it. Also check the parking brake cable for smooth operation and any tears in the dust boot.

Troy


----------



## rallyshark (Mar 22, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> The rear piston has provisions for the parking brake so it has to be turned clockwise to be reset into the caliper. The dust boot needs to slide or it will bind up and tear while reseating the piston as well. One of the slots in the piston needs to be straight up so the pin in the pad meshes up with it. Also check the parking brake cable for smooth operation and any tears in the dust boot.
> 
> Troy


Thanks alot!! I got it fixed now. :cheers: :thumbup:


----------

